# Ntd



## Tharr (Aug 2, 2011)

I was just thinking about adding some neon tetras in with the piranha(maybe red belly) I would be getting, I think if the neons are swimming around freely, the red belly might be encouraged to come out of hiding? And also for a bit of snack purposes







.

Then suddenly this happened to cross my mind: The NTD - Neon Tetra Disease. I have read in many sites and forums that it is nearly or even impossible to cure this disease. And since all piranhas belong to the same characins family, I was thinking if the piranha could be affected by this disease.
Does anyone have any info on this or any experience??


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

Tharr said:


> I was just thinking about adding some neon tetras in with the piranha(maybe red belly) I would be getting, I think if the neons are swimming around freely, the red belly might be encouraged to come out of hiding? And also for a bit of snack purposes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To my knowledge NTD can infect any fish from the Tetra family..So yes it probably can make piranhas sick.But then again lots of people keep neons with large adult pygo's with no problem of coarse younger P's will make lunch of them


----------

